# Rain + surge x $$$ = Yeah right.



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

OK so its Saturday and its raining a lot. Gonna be all night. Have not see the surge spike not even once.

You think I'm going to drive in this shit for the standard 75 centz a mile?

Sheeeee-iiitt


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

No surge, no driving in the rain.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

That's it.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> OK so its Saturday and its raining a lot. Gonna be all night. Have not see the surge spike not even once.
> 
> You think I'm going to drive in this shit for the standard 75 centz a mile?
> 
> Sheeeee-iiitt


75 cents? Why are you still a uber driver ? Lol


----------



## PaulSpeir (Nov 17, 2015)

Eh, I drive a set number of hours a day, try to get the surges when I can, but am content with business in general. If you're loaded you're making money. If it's busy but not surging and you're getting stacked calls, then be grateful and work hard. Hard work brings money.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

PaulSpeir said:


> Eh, I drive a set number of hours a day, try to get the surges when I can, but am content with business in general. If you're loaded you're making money. If it's busy but not surging and you're getting stacked calls, then be grateful and work hard. Hard work brings money.


Keep up the good work!!! When your car gets torn apart,get another one immediately.. you've cracked the uber code,unlike us morons here still rattling our tip jars by the end of the day.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Got a $50 tip tonight on 1.8x 22 mile trot. . . worked out


----------



## PaulSpeir (Nov 17, 2015)

Digits said:


> Keep up the good work!!! When your car gets torn apart,get another one immediately.. you've cracked the uber code,unlike us morons here still rattling our tip jars by the end of the day.


I didn't mean to come off superior, but there IS a way to work it out properly, depending on your level of involvement and commitment. If this is a full time gig, then you'll need to work hard, putting in the hours. As your own boss you have to be as hard on yourself as a boss would be on his employee. So no slacking off. And as the owner of your business you have to be wise with the gross income in order to ensure you'll be covered with the inevitable breakdowns and eventual cost of replacing equipment (Vehicle).

I set a weekly expense goal and meet it before I take a profit from that week's check. For instance, Insurance + Fuel + Maintenance Fund + Emergency/Out of Work Fund + Car Payment.

When I get paid by Uber the Insurance, fuel and car payment money stays in the account to pay those bills and the Maintenance and Emergency Funds go to a savings account--they are absolutely non-touchable, no matter what, except for when needed for those purposes. For me this equals to about $350 per week, or $70 per day for a 5 day work week. If I work 12 hours per day, pushing through the slow times and working like crazy through the busy times, it's not impossible to do many times that amount. Yesterday I worked 10 hours and brought in (after Uber fees) $255. So $18/hour profit.

It's important to understand, though, that bad days do not make for bad weeks. Some days I'll bring in not much more than my daily expenses. Other days I'll do very well. If you look at it weekly it will average out.

Is there an "uber code"? No. It's called business. We're in business for ourselves. Treat it like one and you'll do well.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> OK so its Saturday and its raining a lot. Gonna be all night. Have not see the surge spike not even once.
> 
> You think I'm going to drive in this shit for the standard 75 centz a mile?
> 
> Sheeeee-iiitt


Why are you out in the rain where you run the increased chance of an accident? This is a % game & rain is a negative % as far as I am concerned.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

kevin o'keefe said:


> Why are you out in the rain where you run the increased chance of an accident? This is a % game & rain is a negative % as far as I am concerned.


Yea I don't drive in the rain. But I watch the map while its raining


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm OK with rain in general. 

However, rain makes Rush Hour worse. I never drive rush hour without a surge on a beautiful day unless I'm really in a good groove. On a rainy day = NO WAY. 

If visibility is really bad or the road conditions are bad = should not drive without a surge. 

People think we get more trips when it rains. Seems about the same to me , except I have to work harder because I have to concentrate on visibility and reckless drivers.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

PaulSpeir said:


> Yesterday I worked 10 hours and brought in (after Uber fees) $255. So $18/hour profit.


You are doing way better than me with earnings like that.


----------



## PaulSpeir (Nov 17, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> You are doing way better than me with earnings like that.


Yeah, it's not really indicative of a normal day. We had a major football event which equaled high surging fees. I have a goal of bringing in $200 in a 10-12 hour period, or $1,000 in a week.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

I would feel safer driving in the snow vs the rain. I least I know I would be all changed up with a low possible risk of getting into an accident.


----------

